# Fresh laptop install, X unable to load evdev or libinput dev

## Gibbo_07

Ok.... before I need admittance to the mental ward, I hope someone here can give me some new direction to solve this.

Been hacking away at this for many many days now, i'm out of ideas.

Basically the kernel detects my synaptics and kb, however X doesn't even try to load anything for the keyboard or trackpad when xdm is started. Not even a usb mouse if I plug that in. Essentially I get to the sddm login screen and nothing works except the clock. I am forced to CTRL+ALT+SYSRQ+R before I can then CTRL+ALT+F1 to get back to the terminal

The facts:

* This is a new Acer E5-575G laptop

* I have built many kernel variants, quite sure I have everything needed included. Have even copied the kernel & modules from a livedvd (4.4 series) in desperation, nothing changes. 

   Building custom 4.9.2 generic gentoo kernels.

    I've more or less removed the kernel as potential cause I believe however happy to have config checked.

* My laptop is new however all hardware is detected and works perfectly by default with the linux mint 18.1 livedvd (has a 4.4 series kernel).

* Both evdev and libinput have the same issue - they simply aren't being called for by X - there is nothing in the X log to show it trying to load any input devices.

* BIOS current, settings are fine

* I have rebuilt @world, incl. $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) multiple times

* I am not using an xorg.conf so relying on auto detect - works fine from mint livedvd so should here.

* Using OpenRC

What i've tried:

- libinput and evdev, explicitly following the relevant docs and ensuring the right xorg.conf.d configs are symlinked or purged.

- adding a xorg.conf with simply the good ol "AutoAddDevices True" trick

- libtool --finish

- kernel parameters such as i8042.nopnp i8042.kbdreset

- blacklisting the acer_wmi module which i've read can help - however it's loaded and working fine in mint livedvd

- Fn+F7/ CTRL+Fn+F7

- user, even root added to input group

- modprobe psmouse proto=imps

- all modules that mint livedvd loads loaded with gentoo kernel

- udev is certainly running

- 

Things to note:

the touchpad is an "Elantech",  both the keyboard and touchpad are both unresponsive

# libinput-list-devices will only say permission denied to access inputs.... no idea why this is, how to fix (adding users to input group didn't help) and whether this indicates the root of the problem??

Ok, i'll reboot to liveDVD soon and collect the logs to post here....bare with me

Many thanks in advance, hope to get this one nailed so I can move on with my new install instead of going crazy.

----------

## Gibbo_07

Xorg log:

```
[    48.104] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-4132.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    48.104] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.2

Release Date: 2017-03-02

[    48.104] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    48.104] Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.0-53-generic x86_64 Gentoo

[    48.104] Current Operating System: Linux dontneednohost 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 #8 SMP Wed Mar 29 14:17:57 +07 2017 x86_64

[    48.104] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.6-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=6b214688-420e-4ead-a17f-792e4139a276 ro

[    48.104] Build Date: 23 March 2017  12:15:41AM

[    48.104]  

[    48.104] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    48.104]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    48.104] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    48.104] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr  2 14:46:01 2017

[    48.161] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    48.161] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    48.218] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    48.218] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    48.218] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    48.218] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    48.218] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[    48.218] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel Graphics"

[    48.218] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "modesetting"

[    48.218] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    48.218] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    48.218] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    48.218] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    48.218] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    48.298] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    48.298]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.298] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    48.298]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.298] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    48.298]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.308] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    48.308]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.308]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    48.318] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    48.318]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.318]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    48.318] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    48.318] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    48.318] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    48.318] (II) Loader magic: 0x812cc0

[    48.318] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    48.318]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    48.318]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    48.318]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    48.318]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    48.318] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    48.334] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:5916:1025:1094 rev 2, Mem @ 0xb2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    48.334] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:179c:1025:1094 rev 162, Mem @ 0xb3000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    48.334] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    48.335] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    48.561] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    48.561]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    48.561]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    48.561] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    48.593] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    48.607] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    48.607]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.19.2

[    48.607]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    48.607]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    48.607] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    48.607] (++) using VT number 7

[    48.632] (II) modeset(0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[    48.632] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    48.649] (II) modeset(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    48.649] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    48.649] (**) modeset(0): Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"

[    48.649] (==) modeset(0): RGB weight 888

[    48.649] (==) modeset(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    48.649] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[    48.649] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[    48.649] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[    48.775] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    48.775]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    48.775]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    48.775] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[    49.020] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.4 (DRI2):

[    49.096] (II) modeset(0): glamor initialized

[    49.097] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 has no monitor section

[    49.098] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-1 has no monitor section

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output eDP-1

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 38ed  Serial#: 0

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Year: 2015  Week: 33

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): EDID Version: 1.4

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Digital Display Input

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): 6 bits per channel

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.565

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.140   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): clock: 142.0 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2028  h_sync_end 2076 h_blank_end 2100 h_border: 0

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1090  v_sync_end 1100 v_blanking: 1126 v_border: 0

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):  AUO

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):  B156HTN03.8

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex):

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    00ffffffffffff0006afed3800000000

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    211901049522137802bbf59455549027

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    23505400000001010101010101010101

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    010101010101783780b470382e406c30

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    aa0058c1100000180000000f00000000

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0):    004231353648544e30332e38200a00b9

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.1  142.00  1920 2028 2076 2100  1080 1090 1100 1126 -hsync -vsync (67.6 kHz eP)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    49.101] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    49.103] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[    49.105] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output DP-1

[    49.105] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 connected

[    49.105] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[    49.105] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-1 disconnected

[    49.105] (II) modeset(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    49.105] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

[    49.105] (==) modeset(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    49.105] (==) modeset(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    49.105] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    49.105] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    49.105] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    49.107] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.107]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    49.107]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    49.107] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    49.210] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled

[    49.210] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    49.211] (II) modeset(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    49.211] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled

[    49.211] (WW) modeset(0): Option "DRI" is not used

[    49.211] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    49.211] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    49.211] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: i965

[    49.211] (--) RandR disabled

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    49.216] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    49.216] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    49.219] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized

[    49.219] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    67.455] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[    74.573] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab83

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3803078f800d001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:32/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=000e Version=0000

N: Name="ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event7 

B: PROP=5

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e420 10000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=661800011000003

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event8 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=4

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input10

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event9 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input11

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event10 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=8"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input12

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event11 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="Acer WMI hotkeys"

P: Phys=wmi/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input13

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=rfkill kbd event12 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=13

B: KEY=1c0000 0 0 0 0 1600800000c00 300000 0 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="Acer BMA150 accelerometer"

P: Phys=wmi/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input14

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event13 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=9

B: ABS=7

```

dmesg | grep elan:

```

[    6.206542] psmouse serio1: elantech: assuming hardware version 4 (with firmware version 0x4d5f02)

[    6.220755] psmouse serio1: elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x00, 0x16, 0x10.

[    6.234322] psmouse serio1: elantech: Elan sample query result 02, 0a, 86

```

And for reference, here is the Xorg log FROM THE MINT LIVEDVD (everything works great)

```

[    21.043] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-1875.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    21.049] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[    21.049] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    21.049] Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64 Ubuntu

[    21.049] Current Operating System: Linux mint 4.4.0-53-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 15:59:10 UTC 2016 x86_64

[    21.049] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/linuxmint.seed boot=casper iso-scan/filename= quiet splash --

[    21.049] Build Date: 02 November 2016  10:06:10PM

[    21.049] xorg-server 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 

[    21.049] Current version of pixman: 0.33.6

[    21.049]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    21.049] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    21.049] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr  2 15:25:56 2017

[    21.050] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    21.050] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    21.050] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    21.050] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    21.050] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    21.051] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    21.051] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    21.051] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    21.051] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    21.051] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    21.056] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.

[    21.056]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.056] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    21.056]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.056] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    21.056]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.058] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.

[    21.058]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.058] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.

[    21.058]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.058] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,

   built-ins

[    21.058] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    21.058] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    21.058] (II) Loader magic: 0x5632865b5dc0

[    21.058] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    21.058]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    21.058]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[    21.058]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[    21.058]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    21.059] (++) using VT number 7

[    21.059] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[    21.059] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    21.165] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:5916:1025:1094 rev 2, Mem @ 0xb2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64

[    21.165] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:179c:1025:1094 rev 162, Mem @ 0xb3000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    21.165] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    21.166] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    21.323] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.323]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    21.323]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[    21.323] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    21.323] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    21.323] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    21.323] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    21.323] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    21.323] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    21.323] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    21.323] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    21.323] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    21.363] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.363]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917

[    21.363]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    21.363]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    21.363] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    21.364] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    21.365] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.365]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[    21.365]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    21.365]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    21.365] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    21.365] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    21.365] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.365]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 0.4.4

[    21.365]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    21.365]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    21.365] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    21.365] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    21.366] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.366]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 2.3.4

[    21.366]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    21.366]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    21.366] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    21.366] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-6000

[    21.366] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100, 6100

[    21.366] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200, 6200, P6300

[    21.366] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    21.366] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    21.366] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    21.410] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915_bpo, version 1.6.0 20160425

[    21.410] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1.2 (Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@debian.org>)

[    21.410] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled for use with valgrind

[    21.412] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    21.412] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    21.412] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    21.412] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    21.413] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    21.446] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.446]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.2

[    21.446]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    21.446] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[    21.448] (--) intel(0): gen9 engineering sample

[    21.448] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx, avx2; using a maximum of 2 threads

[    21.448] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    21.448] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    21.448] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    21.448] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    21.450] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 has no monitor section

[    21.468] (--) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output eDP1

[    21.468] (II) intel(0): Enabled output eDP1

[    21.468] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    21.468] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[    21.468] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    21.468] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[    21.468] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    21.468] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    21.468] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    21.468] (--) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0

[    21.468] (--) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using initial mode 1366x768 on pipe 1

[    21.468] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[    21.468] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    21.468] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    21.468] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    21.468] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    21.468] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    21.468] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    21.468] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    21.468] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    21.468] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    21.468] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    21.468] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    21.468] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[    21.468] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[    21.468] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    21.468] (II) Unloading vesa

[    21.468] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Kabylake (gen9) backend

[    21.483] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    21.483] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    21.483] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    21.483] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled

[    21.483] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    21.483] (--) RandR disabled

[    21.488] (II) SELinux: Disabled on system

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    21.653] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    21.653] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    21.656] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    21.657] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on HDMI1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    21.657] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    21.783] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    21.784] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.784] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    21.784] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    21.797] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.797]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 2.10.1

[    21.797]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    21.797]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    21.797] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    21.797] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    21.797] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    21.797] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    21.797] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    21.797] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.797] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    21.797] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    21.797] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.797] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.797] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.798] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[    21.798] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.798] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    21.798] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    21.798] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    21.798] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    21.798] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    21.798] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.798] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7/event5"

[    21.798] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    21.798] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.798] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.798] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.798] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)

[    21.798] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.798] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    21.798] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    21.798] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    21.798] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    21.798] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    21.798] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.798] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:32/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input8/event6"

[    21.798] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    21.798] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.798] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.798] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.799] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    21.799] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.799] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    21.799] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    21.799] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    21.799] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    21.799] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    21.799] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.799] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    21.799] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    21.799] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.799] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.799] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.799] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    21.799] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.799] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.800] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    21.800] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.800] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    21.800] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    21.800] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    21.800] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    21.800] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    21.800] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.800] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    21.800] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    21.800] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.800] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.800] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.801] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Compx 2.4G Receiver (/dev/input/event8)

[    21.801] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.801] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Compx 2.4G Receiver'

[    21.801] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: always reports core events

[    21.801] (**) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[    21.801] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Vendor 0x1d57 Product 0xfa21

[    21.801] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found keys

[    21.801] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.801] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.4/1-2.4.1/1-2.4.1:1.0/0003:1D57:FA21.0001/input/input9/event8"

[    21.801] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Compx 2.4G Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    21.801] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.801] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.801] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.802] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Compx 2.4G Receiver (/dev/input/event9)

[    21.802] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    21.802] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Compx 2.4G Receiver'

[    21.802] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: always reports core events

[    21.802] (**) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[    21.856] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Vendor 0x1d57 Product 0xfa21

[    21.856] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    21.856] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    21.856] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found relative axes

[    21.856] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    21.856] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    21.856] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[    21.856] (**) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    21.856] (**) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    21.856] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.4/1-2.4.1/1-2.4.1:1.1/0003:1D57:FA21.0002/input/input10/event9"

[    21.856] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Compx 2.4G Receiver" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[    21.856] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    21.856] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    21.856] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    21.856] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    21.856] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    21.856] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Compx 2.4G Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    21.856] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.856] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.857] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Compx 2.4G Receiver (/dev/input/event10)

[    21.857] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.857] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Compx 2.4G Receiver'

[    21.857] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: always reports core events

[    21.857] (**) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[    21.857] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Vendor 0x1d57 Product 0xfa21

[    21.857] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    21.857] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    21.857] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found relative axes

[    21.857] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[    21.857] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found absolute axes

[    21.857] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    21.857] (--) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Found keys

[    21.857] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    21.857] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.857] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[    21.857] (**) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    21.857] (**) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    21.857] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.4/1-2.4.1/1-2.4.1:1.2/0003:1D57:FA21.0003/input/input11/event10"

[    21.857] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Compx 2.4G Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[    21.857] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.857] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.857] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.857] (II) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    21.857] (WW) evdev: Compx 2.4G Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[    21.857] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    21.857] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    21.857] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    21.857] (**) Compx 2.4G Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    21.857] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HD WebCam (/dev/input/event11)

[    21.857] (**) HD WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.857] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HD WebCam'

[    21.857] (**) HD WebCam: always reports core events

[    21.857] (**) evdev: HD WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[    21.857] (--) evdev: HD WebCam: Vendor 0xbda Product 0x57f3

[    21.857] (--) evdev: HD WebCam: Found keys

[    21.857] (II) evdev: HD WebCam: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.857] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/input/input12/event11"

[    21.857] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HD WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[    21.857] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.857] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.857] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.858] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event12)

[    21.858] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.858] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.858] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event13)

[    21.858] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.858] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.858] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event14)

[    21.858] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.858] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.858] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event15)

[    21.858] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.858] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.859] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    21.859] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.859] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    21.859] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    21.859] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    21.859] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    21.859] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    21.859] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.859] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[    21.859] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)

[    21.859] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.859] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.859] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.859] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event7)

[    21.859] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    21.859] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"

[    21.859] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    21.859] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    21.859] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    21.859] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    21.860] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.860]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 1.8.2

[    21.860]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    21.860]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    21.860] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'

[    21.860] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events

[    21.860] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[    21.928] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: found clickpad property

[    21.928] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 0 - 3234 (res 31)

[    21.928] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 0 - 2337 (res 31)

[    21.928] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    21.928] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    21.928] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left double triple

[    21.928] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xe

[    21.928] (**) Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

[    21.928] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found

[    21.928] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events

[    21.960] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6/event7"

[    21.960] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 16)

[    21.960] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    21.960] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    21.960] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.050

[    21.960] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    21.960] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    21.960] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    21.960] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    21.960] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found

[    21.960] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    21.960] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    21.961] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event16)

[    21.961] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    21.961] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Acer WMI hotkeys'

[    21.961] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: always reports core events

[    21.961] (**) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event16"

[    21.961] (--) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0

[    21.961] (--) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Found keys

[    21.961] (II) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard

[    21.961] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input17/event16"

[    21.961] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Acer WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 17)

[    21.961] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    21.961] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    21.961] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    21.962] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer BMA150 accelerometer (/dev/input/event17)

[    21.962] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.962] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.962] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer BMA150 accelerometer (/dev/input/js0)

[    21.962] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    21.962] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    23.469] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 14573

[    23.469] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    23.469] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  142.00  1920 2028 2076 2100  1080 1090 1100 1126 -hsync -vsync (67.6 kHz eP)

[    23.497] (--) intel(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[    26.996] (--) intel(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[    27.842] (II) intel(0): resizing framebuffer to 3286x1080

[    27.877] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@59.8 on HDMI1 using pipe 1, position (1920, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    30.144] (--) intel(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[/
```

code]

----------

## Gibbo_07

Wow not a single reply.

No one has any ideas for something I haven't tried???

----------

## C5ace

Did the keyboard work when you finished and booted the base install without X?

Does the keyboard work when you boot and start Xfce on System Rescue CD?

----------

## khayyam

 *Gibbo_07 wrote:*   

> [...] libinput-list-devices will only say permission denied to access inputs.... no idea why this is, how to fix (adding users to input group didn't help) and whether this indicates the root of the problem??

 

Gibbo_07 ... that would be the most obvious cause, can you provide the following:

```
# ls -ld /{,dev/{,input}}

# ls -l /dev/input/

# su -c groups <your_user>
```

Also, do you have USE="suid" set on x11-base/xorg-server?

 *Gibbo_07 wrote:*   

> Wow not a single reply. No one has any ideas for something I haven't tried???

 

By replying to your first post you bumped yourself off the "unanswered posts" list, also you posted sunday, it's now tuesday, that is only two days.

best ... khay

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Gibbo_07 wrote:*   Wow not a single reply. No one has any ideas for something I haven't tried??? 
> 
> By replying to your first post you bumped yourself off the "unanswered posts" list, also you posted sunday, it's now tuesday, that is only two days.
> ...

 

We reply in our spare time, without any payment, with our own money for infrastructure and our own time. 

Google is your friend. Gentoo handbook, gentoo wiki is a good resource

Gentoo is not a newbie distro. At the point when I joined the docs were not that well made. 

personal opinion: 80 percent or more of those topics which new posters are asking, could be resolved by a high chance by reading gentoo handbook, gentoo wiki, or any other linux distro guide... Very often guys are just too lazy to understand how a bootloader, system works, to even use google to try to understand it a bit.

I can understand when guys ask for the insane SYSTEMD topic, because it was new and messy, but anything else is usually very well documented.

gentoo is a distro where you have to read more, your efforts counts. When you want a install and work distro, go for linux mint or windows 10.

I had read several thousand of pages about unix / linux before I even joined the gentoo forum or used gentoo. I had sevearl different binary distros before that point. MAny things are still the same as many years ago. I saw many guys who had similar knowledge before they used gentoo. Gentoo is for advanced users who are willing to take their time and efforts to learn.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> * This is a new Acer E5-575G laptop
> 
> * I have built many kernel variants, quite sure I have everything needed included. Have even copied the kernel & modules from a livedvd (4.4 series) in desperation, nothing changes.
> 
> Building custom 4.9.2 generic gentoo kernels.
> ...

 

New means => new hardware => means => you should use kernel 4.9.x or 4.10.x or newer

Did you compare every single config for working binary distro kernel vs your kernel?

Most likely the following packages / output are explained in gentoo handbook wiki on how to setup X.

You need to setup the following packages: xorg-server, xorg-drivers => especially VIDEO_CARDS and INPUT_DEVICES, mesa

Which files and contents of the files of the following folder please: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

--

I assume most likely

Gentoo sources => not latest => not set: # CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set; not set CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y (you will need both!)

That should have been obvious when you compare kernel of binary distro with your one.

--

i installed gentoo on several ntebooks in the past.

Always a binary distro first, used google to check what the line means in xorg.log or something else. All those symbols are very well documented.

(Much easier to see what is needed for a new hardware!)

You just have had to use google and search for each line whcih is missing from your binary distro to your existing gentoo installation.

--

Personal opinion:

New hardware + hardware as old as up to 3 years => use ~amd64 (using 4.4 is kinda antique ..)

else amd64

Most topics are because intel gpu drivers are too old, mesa is too old, kernel is too old. your box seems to be a "bad" hybrid notebook with intel + other gpu. That causes additional headache sooner or later.

also use experimental flag for gentoo sources, and set kernel to the cpu type you have. e.g. ivybridge for myself, or new setting for recent kernel ... march native!

----------

## Gibbo_07

 *C5ace wrote:*   

> Did the keyboard work when you finished and booted the base install without X?
> 
> Does the keyboard work when you boot and start Xfce on System Rescue CD?

 

Hi. Unfortunately both the gentoo livedvd and SysrescCD are both unable to load X.... however mint, sabayon can no problem. The keyboard and trackpad work fine under X with those liveDVDs. At the terminal of my installed gentoo, the keyboard works fine. It only stops when I startx/xdm start (yet still responds to CTRL+ALT+SYSRQ+R thank goodness....)

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls -ld /{,dev/{,input}}
> 
> # ls -l /dev/input/
> ...

 

Thanks for the hints. Here we go... and yes "suid" is set for xorg-server. I think this avenue of tinkering is my best bet!

```

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Apr  4  2017 /

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4360 Apr  4 16:20 /dev/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  320 Apr  4  2017 /dev/input

total 0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 64 Apr  4  2017 event0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 65 Apr  4  2017 event1

crw------- 1 root root 13, 74 Apr  4  2017 event10

crw------- 1 root root 13, 66 Apr  4  2017 event2

crw------- 1 root root 13, 67 Apr  4  2017 event3

crw------- 1 root root 13, 68 Apr  4  2017 event4

crw------- 1 root root 13, 69 Apr  4  2017 event5

crw------- 1 root root 13, 70 Apr  4  2017 event6

crw------- 1 root root 13, 71 Apr  4  2017 event7

crw------- 1 root root 13, 72 Apr  4  2017 event8

crw------- 1 root root 13, 73 Apr  4  2017 event9

crw------- 1 root root 13, 63 Apr  4  2017 mice

crw------- 1 root root 13, 32 Apr  4  2017 mouse0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 33 Apr  4  2017 mouse1

disk wheel console audio cdrom video cdrw usb input plugdev locate sddm

```

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .....

 

Ok I can see you have (perhaps understandably) been silly and jumped the gun over my comment and escalated it into a full on rant about etiquette.

I said WOW as in being surprised, not giving criticism. As for the content of your rant well if you read my post you would see posting here was not my 1st 5th 10th option. It's my last. I used google I used the handbook to the letter and thanks for the newbie assumption however looking at my forum join date should tell you otherwise. 

Yes 80% of topics posted could be solved looking at handbook or google. but not this one. I think you didn't bother to read my very clearly laid out list of facts about my system and what i've tried to resolve it. Thanks for your life story and condescending comments about going back to windows....   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   * This is a new Acer E5-575G laptop
> 
> * I have built many kernel variants, quite sure I have everything needed included. Have even copied the kernel & modules from a livedvd (4.4 series) in desperation, nothing changes.
> 
> Building custom 4.9.2 generic gentoo kernels.
> ...

 

Ok I thank you for trying in this second post, however I see you haven't read my (very clear) post properly.

The problem I have IS WITH custom kernel 4.9.2

The LIVECD (where everything works perfectly) is a 4.4.x kernel.....

I then went on to say that I have tried with and without ACER_WMI/WMI, that I have ensured the correct config files are in OR PURGED from xorg.conf.d for libinput/evdev.

Anyway I don't want to seem ungrateful to readers here - I just don't really appreciate being taken out of context and then ranted at. Despite this I thank you as well for taking the time to reply hereLast edited by Gibbo_07 on Tue Apr 04, 2017 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Did you synced your portage tree?

 *Quote:*   

>    4.4.59    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o o ~ ~ | 5 o 4.4.59      | gentoo
> 
> -------------+---------------------------------+-----------------+-------
> 
>     4.9.6-r1 | + + ~ + + + + + + ~ ~ o o o ~ ~ | 5 o 4.9.6-r1    | gentoo
> ...

 

Because of the nvidia driver i am forced to use 4.9 branch.

latest kernel is 4.9.20 or stable marked 4.9.16. there is no 4.9.2 kernel in the tree for several days!

--

Please 

```
emerge --sync
```

please redo with latest kernel 4.10.8 or 4.9.20!

 *Quote:*   

> The LIVECD (where everything works perfectly) is a 4.4.x kernel..... 

 

Which may be patched, or something else patched!

 *Quote:*   

> ACER_WMI/WMI

 

You need that => 

 *Quote:*   

> WMI in the ACPI DSDT
> 
> Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) is a complex set of proprietary extensions to the Windows Driver Model that provides an OS interface to allow instrumented components to provide information and notifications. Typically we are interested in WMI if a laptop or netbook has implemented hotkey events using WMI. In this case, we need to write a driver or extend and existing driver to capture the appropriate WMI events and map these onto key events.
> 
> One can find WMI encoded data blocks inside the _WDG buffer in the DSDT. To extract this from a machine use: 

 

Just in case

Microsoft had its fingers in the UEFI specs.

Microsoft had its fingers in the WMI thing...

Therefore when you want a running os, you most likely need those "software fixes"

--

the keys are not hardware keys anymore they work over

key event generated => bounce back to uefi => bounce back to software

AFAIK how i understood it, how it works for my UEFI based ASUS g75vw notebook, with my uefi. 

those wmi are for those special keys, like turn on off wifi, brightness, sound keys, display switch, ... 

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/WMI

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .....

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ok I can see you have (perhaps understandably) been silly and jumped the gun over my comment and escalated it into a full on rant about etiquette.
> 
> 

 

The difference is to accept opinions as is. I ahve still some of my topics unanswered or answered after several weeks.

MY first gentoo installation was done by myself alone. It took over two weeks because gentoo handled things differently at that time. Docs were not that awesome.

I had a proper understanding how things works.

I set up cli, than the x-server

i read the docs, I did things, found a way around it.

Not "crying", wah none helped me after two "lousy" days.

Feel free to write me a personal message. Those who wrote me a personal message, although sometimes it takes over 3 weeks to respond, they know i take my time to proper respond with a proper message.

--

Long term users know, to keep a topic with a single post, so it stays in the unanswered section. bumbing your own threads like some do, just pulls you out of the not answered area.

--

When you want instantly support. use redhad, suse whatever and pay for the instant support! Those also exists.

Binary distros are much easier to handle and to use.

----------

## khayyam

 *Gibbo_07 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Apr  4  2017 /
> 
> ...

 

Gibbo_07 ... nothing unusual there, and if you have x11-base/xorg-server[suid] then the above should work fine. I guess when you run 'libinput-list-devices' you were <user> and not root.

To narrow down the issue, could you try booting to a console, starting /etc/init.d/gdm, and testing if the mouse/trackpad functions there. This will narrow it down to an x11 issue (and exclude the kernel).

BTW, I don't know why your user is in the disk, and console, groups, I don't think it should be.

```
% groups

lp wheel cron audio cdrom video users portage
```

best ... khay

----------

## Gibbo_07

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

>  *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   
> 
> ..... 
> 
> MY first gentoo installation was done by myself alone. It took over two weeks because gentoo handled things differently at that time. Docs were not that awesome.
> ...

 

Cmon dude. This is not a case of RTFM noob. My first gentoo install was some 9 years ago as well. Just please stop pretending that you've never had to ask for help when you've been stuck.... 

And again, my comment was in surprise because ~100 people had read my post however none of those 100 had a solid lead for me, which obviously meant that my seemingly simple problem was not-so-simple, and that surprised me hence the "wow".

As for the kernel version, you are correct - I made a typo I have been building 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 kernels. 

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibbo_07 ... nothing unusual there, and if you have x11-base/xorg-server[suid] then the above should work fine. I guess when you run 'libinput-list-devices' you were <user> and not root.
> 
> To narrow down the issue, could you try booting to a console, starting /etc/init.d/gdm, and testing if the mouse/trackpad functions there. This will narrow it down to an x11 issue (and exclude the kernel).
> ...

 

Thanks again Khay. I was certain in running libinput-list-devices as root.... yet still receiving permission errors. I just tried it again, and somehow, no explanation, that has resolved itself. HOWEVER I am left with "nothing" as the output... so this seems to be where I need to focus my attention. The devices are listed in /proc/bus/input/devices so perhaps this does come back to an obscure kernel option.... although i'm still not confident this is cause as I experience the same problem building my custom kernel as I do when copying over a known working kernel from a livedvd. I am sure that WMI is set as per Roman's advice . I'll post my config later when i'm home.

As for the groups, yes I think you are right - adding user to those groups is likely a gentoo dinosaur kinda deal where I needed it many years ago and that need has since changed. Anyway it can only be a slight security issue, not a hindrance  :Smile: 

Oh and i'm unable to start GDM... this is a KDE box   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## khayyam

 *Gibbo_07 wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   To narrow down the issue, could you try booting to a console, starting /etc/init.d/gdm, and testing if the mouse/trackpad functions there. This will narrow it down to an x11 issue (and exclude the kernel). 
> 
> Oh and i'm unable to start GDM... this is a KDE box  :twisted:

 

Gibbo_07 ... sorry, that was a typo on my part, I'd meant 'gpm' (sys-libs/gpm, the console-based mouse driver) not 'gdm'.

best ... khay

----------

## C5ace

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi. Unfortunately both the gentoo livedvd and SysrescCD are both unable to load X.... however mint, sabayon can no problem. The keyboard and trackpad work fine under X with those liveDVDs. At the terminal of my installed gentoo, the keyboard works fine. It only stops when I startx/xdm start (yet still responds to CTRL+ALT+SYSRQ+R thank goodness....)
> 
> 

 

I purchased last year 4 Acer laptops from JB Hi-Fi. Open Suse worked. Gentoo and SysrescCD did not. Returned the Acer in accordance with Australian consumner law with reason "Not Suitable for the Intended Purpose". Then tested various HP and Toshiba laptops. They all worked after disabling UEFI and secure boot in the respective bios. Finally bought HP's.

My installations are all Xfce, Kernel build with genkernel, grub-static, DOS partition table, EXT4 partitions with labels.  Simple, nothing fancy and no headaches.

----------

## Ant P.

Xorg can only autodetect evdev/libinput devices if you have udev running. It doesn't look like you do, since your /dev/input is bare (no by-{id,path}/* and root+0600).

----------

